# Torque Screwdrivers



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wiredude said:


> Anyone have any experience with these? I was recently asked by our "Field Operations Manager" to look into getting my company a couple. He personally owns the Klein one, however the prospect of turning something the size of a screwdriver with a $250 pricetag loose on a jobsite is less than appealing to me.
> I did find these by Wiha which seem to be available from around $65 (10-50 in-lb model) with a little searching. Anyone ever used this brand of tool? I don't at all want to be giving our guys out in the field junk, but at the same time, I don't have much of a budget to be spending on rather specialized tools, so I want to make it go as far as I can.


I have never used a torque screwdriver. Is it really necessary at that price? When I wanted a screw really tight I just turned the screw and made a face.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I have never used a torque screwdriver. Is it really necessary at that price? When I wanted a screw really tight I just turned the screw and made a face.



:laughing: your a funny dude. Some times I don't even think you try to be funny which in turn makes it even funnier.:laughing:


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I have never used a torque screwdriver. Is it really necessary at that price? When I wanted a screw really tight I just turned the screw and made a face.


Heck, I didn't even know the damn things existed untill I got told to look for 'em. 
Actually I think it's more intended to have guys get things 'tight enough' without overtightening. I recently got a GE TEY 2p 100A breaker back from a job with 1/2 the screw head snapped off both lugs and stubs of the wire still stuck under them.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Wiredude said:


> Heck, I didn't even know the damn things existed untill I got told to look for 'em.
> Actually I think it's more intended to have guys get things 'tight enough' without overtightening. I recently got a GE TEY 2p 100A breaker back from a job with 1/2 the screw head snapped off both lugs and stubs of the wire still stuck under them.


Okay, I can see where a problem could occur on a circuit breaker but usually that occurs when using too large a driver for the screw. I guess a torquing kind could have its' place. Most of the trouble I have seen , especially on the phillips type screw is using the wrong size for the screw head.


----------



## millerdrr (Jun 26, 2009)

Dammit...I'd never heard of those before. Do want! Me being a "tool fool", you just cost me a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I ordered Tom Henry's troubleshooting book. He talks about how over/under torqued connections are a major problem. I had never given it much thought till I read what he had to say.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Other than the obvious, broken lugs or stripped out screws. Are overtight connections that big of a problem?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Other than the obvious, broken lugs or stripped out screws. Are overtight connections that big of a problem?


If it splits a lug or breaks hardware weeks or months later, yeah. The pressure can take a bit of time to manifest a failure. Cold flow of the conductor material is a concern as well.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I work with a guy who is convinced that they are going to run 1000# steam through 3/4 rigid and on a 20 amp breaker you should tighten the screws like lug nuts on a 18teen wheeler.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> I work with a guy who is convinced that they are going to run 1000# steam through 3/4 rigid and on a 20 amp breaker you should tighten the screws like lug nuts on a 18teen wheeler.


 I had worked with a guy who wrench tightened aluminum conduit so tight that the end of the pipe curled and scraped the insulation off of the wire. There is only one thing that I want that tight.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A major issue with over tightened connections is the bolt is stressed, during a fault the conductors tries to move away from each other stressed hardware can come apart, I have seen bolt heads snap off on bus connections.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i have one from snap on it ran me about 180 after it was discounted


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I find it interesting that guys who call others hacks for various things seem to think it's ok not to torque connections to spec. :001_huh:

Sorta begs to be said that if you don't carry a torque wrench and torque screwdriver you aren't doing your job. 


How different is not torqing a connection to the recommended torque spec than using the wrong wire, wrong fitting, etc., etc.?


----------



## edcoho (May 23, 2010)

Holy Christ, now I've heard it all.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> There is only one thing that I want that tight.


thats  HILARIOUS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredude (May 14, 2010)

Just to fill people in, after some digging around on the internet, I found these at Cabela's. It's actually made for use in gunsmithing. We bought 2 of them, and we have molded cases from the manufacturer for them on the way as well.
I think total cost for 2 tools, and 2 cases was something along the line of $125 with shipping included. Beats the heck outa anything else we could find cost-wise. If I remember I'll update this thread with any use issues we come across.
BTW, if you want to go eyeball one, the local Gander Mountain here also stocks them, so check there if you have one in your area!


----------

